# Bleckley County Monster



## blacksheep (Nov 21, 2004)

Ray Payton of Cochran, GA harvested this massive 8-pointer on Friday, November 19, in Bleckley County.  It had an inside spread of 21 1/2", and 26" main beams. The rack was green scored by a local taxidemest at 147 2/8 bc points. Ray said that it, along with three other bucks, was chasing a doe when he shot him around 5 PM that afternoon.  He is pictured below, along with the buck and his son/hunting buddy, Ricky Payton.  The deer is said to be the biggest 8-pointer anyone has killed in these parts in years.

Hopefully these pictures show up, I'm kinda new at posting images.

Thanks.

The Blacksheep


----------



## Glenn (Nov 21, 2004)

Man what a buck!


----------



## WildBuck (Nov 21, 2004)

Man that is nice.


----------



## meriwether john (Nov 21, 2004)

SUPERB!!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 21, 2004)

Awesome 8  

Tell him congrats!!!


----------



## leo (Nov 22, 2004)

*Impressive Buck*

Good pics blacksheep, thanks for sharing them with us  

Tell Ray congrats  

leo


----------



## Junebug (Nov 22, 2004)

*Pretty buck for sure!*

Big body on that rascal too!!


----------



## HT2 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Sheep.....*

Good Buck brother!!!!!!!!!!

Nice spread!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 22, 2004)

mighty, mighty beast.  SWeet buck.

Jim


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 22, 2004)

Wow!       What an awesome animal.  
FOUR bucks chasing ONE doe!?!  I guess the rut is 'on' around there huh?    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Trigabby (Nov 22, 2004)

4 bucks chasing one doe?   Poor doe.. 

Nice buck!!


----------



## deerhunter (Nov 22, 2004)

Great deer ..... Congrats!


----------



## deerhunter (Nov 22, 2004)

Super deer...Congratulations!


----------



## ryano (Nov 22, 2004)

nice buck!


----------



## Elmo (Nov 4, 2007)

Have seen any of the other three?


----------

